# How to power up Amplifier in Cruze?



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sarao said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am about to buy a JBL amp to power up my JBL speakers installed in the rear. But I am not sure how to power up the amp? I mean where to connect amp remote power cable?
> 
> ...


Run your power cable to the fuse box under the dash, put an "add a circuit" on fuse #6, and put your wire there. Fuse 6 is for the cigarette lighter, which turns off wit all the other other electronics when the car is turned off and the door is opened


----------



## Sarao (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, you mean the remote Power cable? IS it what you mean?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i did the same thing as pntballer said and works great


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Im assuming you guys ran the power (+) wire through the firewall. Where under the dash were you able to find a firewall hole? Thanks.


----------

